# Vomit



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,
One of my pigeons was wating regular wild bird seed and it vomitted some seeds out in a lump. He is otherwise a fine bird and has no ailments. Had avian malaria (coccidious) and was treated for that up untill last week. Wil take him to a rehabber and get a fecal done to make sure it is OK but that wont happen up until next week. Anything I can do in the mean while? Before he was released he used to poo gennish white. Now it is browninsh white.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi sk8er, 

I think I know what you are saying, see if this is correct....the bird was treated for coccidiosis with a product that is also used in the treatment of Malaria. Maybe something like this one?

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=76&SubCategoryID=742&ProductID=3036

Sometimes pigeons will toss up some seeds, and it's nothing to worry about. If 
it's happening alot, then you'd want to know why because there could be a few different reasons. I'm assuming that the rehabber did a float and found no worms?

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Avian Malaria is not Coccidiosis. Coccidiosis is a protozoal infestation of the intestines with a parasite that we can't completely dislodge. That is, we can't completely cure it and it can start up in a big way from time to time when the bird is immunocompromised (sick) or under a lot of stress.

True Avian Malaria is also a protozoa and, therefore, a distant relative of the Coccidial protozoa (Eimeria spp. and Isospora spp. that usually get pigeons) but it is of a species called "Plasmodium". The effects are pretty bad and the medications used are anti-malarials. We don't usually have a problem with them in the U.S.

Anyhow, vomiting can often be caused by worms. Has this bird been wormed yet?

Pidgey


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

The product used was Aralen. Secondly, is any of this bird flu which can affect human beings. Is any of this contagious to human beings ? What different reasons could there be ? I have seen it do it after I gave it Aralen.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi sk8er, the Arlene (Primaquine or Choroquine Phosphate) can cause vomiting and diarrhea as well as CNS. It is an antimalarial and amebicidal drug.

Here is a link to an article on "pigeon malaria":

http://www.epah.net/birds/Haemoproteus.html

and this from Dr. Marx of PigeonNetwork:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/DrDavidMarx/flyingseasonoldbirds.cfm

Scroll down to the limited section on malaria.

This isn't the same as Bird Flu, and not considered "zoonotic" which is a term meaning that it is something that can be transmitted from animals to humans. Most likely the bird is responding to the side effect caused by the medication that you are giving it. You could call the rehabber and describe what you are observing and ask them about your concerns.

Hope this helps,

fp


----------

